# The Progression of Your Musical Taste



## aqxsl (Sep 5, 2012)

What's been the progression of your "main" music taste over the years?

Phase I, Chump: Dad Rock (ie Green Day, Styx, etc...) -> Limp Bizkit -> Nu Metal
Phase II, Dabbblin': The Flaming Lips -> Indie Rock (Modest Mouse, The Microphones, Neutral Milk Hotel, ...) -> Super Furry Animals -> Progressive Rock  (Yes, King Crimson, Zappa, ...) -> Italian Progressive Rock (PFM, Locanda Delle Fate,...) -> Classical (it's all shit)
Phase III, Brutality: Metal -> Agalloch -> Black Metal -> Avant-Garde Metal
Phase IV, WTF?: Jazz -> Experimental Electronic -> Ambient -> Free Jazz -> Avant-Garde Everything
Phase V, Today: Noise -> Harsh Noise -> J-Pop

The trend has been towards increasingly "bleak" music; what have I become?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2012)

Phase I, The Nerd (Elementary School): Western Classical (Beethoven, Mozart, Vivaldi, etc.)
Phase II, Fitting In (Late Elementary/ Early Middle School): Boy Bands (Backstreet Boys, etc.), Rap/Hip Hop 
Phase III, Fuck That Shit  (Late Middle School/High School): Classic Rock, Prog Rock (Rush, Pink Floyd, Yes)
Phase IV, Pissing in the Mainstream (College/Present)sychedelic/Space Rock (Ozric Tentacles, Porcupine Tree, Tangerine Dream), Prog Rock (leaning more toward Yes now), Eastern music (South Asia, North Africa, Greece, Central Asia, Asia Minor, Middle East), artsy electronic music (Vangelis, Jean-Michel Jarre), 80s/New Wave


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 5, 2012)

Phase 1, (early teen years) no overall taste in music: Mostly electronic/Europop (Zombie Nation, September), any song that came on the radio that I liked (mostly electronic stuff, but I became a fan of The Killers for a while, and The Script)... Europop (Sakis Rouvas, etc), and most 90s electronic music (generic stuff like Ace Of Base, Aqua, DJ Alice, Cher) . 
Phase 2, 16 (final year of school): Romanian House (Inna), Electropop (Hurts, Girls Aloud), a bit of trance (Arksun, Talla 2XLC, Technikal), Things (Hot Butter)
Phase 3, college (House & Electro phase): Lots of big chart House (Swedish House Mafia, Inna, etc) more Electropop (Nicole Scherzinger, Girls Aloud), Europop ( Hera Bjork, Yohanna, Anna Bergendahl

... my memory is actually pretty shit so it all just merges, I'm convinced my memory is degrading, so I'm not really sure beyond and before that.

Phase 4, finding Trance, finding the Romanian House genre: Trance, a lot of it (initially Armin van Buuren, Benno De Goeij, Arksun again, C-Systems, Delirium, Alex M.O.R.P.H, Ilya Soloviev, DJ Orkidea, Bluesolar, Heatbeat, a lot of others. Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren, PPK, ), Romanian House (found it via Inna. Play & Win, DJ Project, Morandi, Andra, Akcent, Fly Project), and back into Europop (Sunstroke Project, mainly. Infernal), and back into 90s/Early 2000s electronic music (Everything But The Girl, Melanie C, iiO, Sonique, Cher, Corona, Wamdue Project, Ace of Base, Jon Secada and Londonbeat doesn't count but still. Texas, etc). Then there are those one song favorites in genres that I don't follow (Marina & The Diamonds' "Power & Control", Emile SandÃ©'s ''My Kind Of Love", Skillrex's ''Kyoto'')


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2012)

You make the best music threads, aqxsl.

*Phase I*, The "Pop is for Fags" Phase:
 Thrash metal, dadrock, nu metal, "alternative" rock.

*Phase II*, The Industrial Phase:
 Pseudoindustrial (Marilyn Manson, Angelspit, etc.), industrial metal, brostep, starting to get into IDM but still mostly EBM.

*Phase III*, The Clean Phase:
 Industrial rock, industrial metal, ambient, dark ambient, all kinds of bleeps and bloops. My taste is becoming a bit cleaner and organized, but not for long. This is where I begin to visit /mu/.

*Phase IV*, The Experimental Phase:
 I have become a /mu/tant. Music is no longer a form of entertainment, but an art. I stop downloading individual songs, and begin to download albums and discogs instead, just as they were meant to be listened to. I start experimenting with new genres and getting recs from other people. I do not scrobble what I wouldn't listen to a second time.

I'm somewhat ambivalent with Phase IV. My eyes have been opened and I've stepped out of my former shell, but some part of me misses the sweet, blissful ignorance that came with being a plebeian. I sometimes download albums on impulse, and create a backlog of drone and dark ambient that I'm just never in the mood for.

I can't wait for Phase V.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 5, 2012)

Phase I: 'Music? What's music?' (not even a teen)

In Phase I, I generally listened to whatever was there. Britney Spears and all sorts of pop music, as it was the only thing I knew. I had no real interest in music.

Phase II: 'Gamer's Pride' (early teen)

Before I got my first iPod two years ago, I liked to listen to music from games, and would constantly hum them.

Phase III: 'Slowly, slowly...' (Beginning of teen years)

As I got my iPod, I looked into music- mostly rock, but still with a few pop songs thrown in if I liked them- mainly older pop though.

Phase IV: '*begins headbanging* YEAH!' (present)

My current phase, which consists of my love for metal- mostly symphonic. It's pretty much the only stuff I listen to now.


----------



## badlands (Sep 5, 2012)

mostly mine had been: what the hell was i thinking?

1 around 8 years it was pop, mostly spice girls and backstreet boys (in fact i was obsessive over them)

2 10/11 moved up to bands like smash mouth

3 went through an Alice cooper, pink floyd and meatloaf phase

4 15 ish: god only knows why but i went into really depressing things like david grey

5 17/18 discovered iron maiden

6 now: metalhead


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 5, 2012)

1 Pop Music/Classical
2. Classical/Annual Christmas songs
3. Oldies/Classical/Movie Soundtracks (HP 7 P 1, HANNA)
4. Non existant. That's right, I don't listen to music anymore and I survive :O. Music is so mainstream. :V


Spoiler: ?



Not meant to be sarcastic, even with sarcasm face, these statements are true.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 5, 2012)

Pre-Newgrounds
Phase 1 (Late Tweens): Standard Rock
Phase 2: (Early Teens): Electronic, Rock, Techno, Score, Soundtrack

Post-Newgrounds
Phase 3: (Mid-Teens): Electronic, Rock, Techno, Score, Soundtrack, Metal, Hardcore, Jazz, Dubstep, Industrial, Drum and Bass, etc.
Phase 4: (Now): Almost anything, but hates Gospel, and only tolerates Country up to a point.


----------



## Plantar (Sep 6, 2012)

Phase 1: Dad's music. I got all of my dad's tapes after he died in  '93, so I listened to 'em all the time. It was mostly Scorpions with stuff like KISS and Iron Maiden thrown in.

Phase 2: Branching out. I listened to my radio all the time, recording favorite songs from the radio onto cassette so I could listen to 'em over again. Most of the stuff I likes was Alanis Morissette, Jewel (I got her album Pieces of You for Christmas one year, I was in love with her (and still am with her music)). I didn't really get much into music until years after, but I still enjoyed almost everything I'd hear on the radio.

Phase 3: Harder to rock and bop. Around 2005-2008, I listened to the heaviest things I could find that I like. Stuff like Arsis was common in my car, as well as Weird Al, Tenacious D. I listened to 'em all the time, had tons of mix CD's floating around my car too.

Phase 4: Post Rock is relaxing. It was all I really listened to for a while, but that phase didn't last very long.

Phase 5: Grunge / Blues. Grunge, blues, folk, these are all I've been really listening to for the past few years. My favorite stuff is My Sister's Machine, Screaming Trees, Mark Lanegan, and a bit of Leonard Cohen. It's like all these fit me well, and what was even better, Mark Lanegan's solo stuff was a lot like the music I was writing after I gave up on riff oriented songs. It was the best coincidence ever, and I think this is where I'll be for a while.

I still listen to a lot of the things still on this list, like Alanis Morissette (still never got her new album yet though) and Jewel, but I don't enjoy it as much as phase 5's offerings.


----------



## Demensa (Sep 6, 2012)

Phase 1: Pre Teen
Didn't listen to music at all really. The only two albums I owned were American Idiot by Green Day and Futures by Jimmy Eat World, (Still love both albums).
Started getting into pop, punk, rock, and alt rock a bit later, but my iTunes library tended to stay pretty small and I usually just listened to the same songs over and over again. Did not listen to full albums.

Phase 2: Early Teen
Previous tastes, but leaning into metal. First Metallica, Slayer and Pantera. Also started listening to more guitar oriented music: Joe Satriani, Yngwie Malmsteen and I develop my ongoing love for Buckethead.
My Library still stays small and I remain listening to these same songs over and over again. At this point I'm still not listening to full albums, I don't like any screamed vocals, Death metal is "bad music" and I know very little still about the world of musical artists.

Phase 3: Late Teens (now)
I somehow begin REALLY listening to music. A LOT. I start buying and listening to full albums; these are still metal albums early on, but I discover Dream Theater. I then begin to move into a more Progressive/Djent/Heavy territory. After this I move into nearly every genre that I previously shunned. The most brutal death metal available. Avant Garde anything. Math Rock. Jazz. Classical. Dubstep. Post Rock. Soundtracks. Viking Metal. Zeuhl. Chiptunes. Jazz Fusion. Ambient. Noise. Ska Punk. Folk Punk.  Music that cannot be defined in a genre. This is of course in addition to everything else I have listed, plus a whole bunch more. I hardly have time to listen to anything more that once unless I really really enjoy it, because the albums just keep piling up, much faster than I can listen to them.

I do however have a list of genres that I have generally disliked, meaning that I am not actively searching for new artists who fit into them, including: Country, Hip Hop, Rap (The kind you hear on mainstream radio; some rap I quite enjoy).
I'm now open to any genre of music and will only judge things on a song by song basis, rather than: "I don't like country, so I definitely won't like this song."

Phase 4 (Where I see myself going in the future): Continual musical exploration. It's only really been two years since I really started getting into music, so I don't have a firm handle on all of the things that I like yet. And of course my tastes are bound to change.

Excellent question by the way.


----------



## Conn1496 (Sep 6, 2012)

1: I only listened to music that other people played really, so I ended up listening to half of my mum's CD collection. XD
2: One or two personal favourites. Nothing else. My favourite band was Gorillaz at the time. Not my favourite now, but certainly in the top 10
3: Rock/Goth music. A majority of people I hung with listened to it, and it pretty much grew on me.
4: Rap. I started to like more rap songs and stuff. Mostly down to my brother blaring it out all the time. You have to get used to it somehow, and I suppose I just grew to like it. 
5: ALL THE MUSIC... Except rave. I like pretty much every genre of music now, but I can't really listen to rave music. It's the only music I don't really like. Even dubstep isn't even that grating. I don't even know why, but it's probably because of the bass track. It's a little too blaring for me to listen to. I get headaches easily. :S


----------



## Percy (Sep 6, 2012)

Phase 1: I'm not quite sure what I liked as a young child. I don't think I was into music much then.
Phase 2: I'd say I mainly listened to whatever was on the radio in my preteen years.
Phase 3: I got into general rock music in my early teens.
Phase 4: I loved classic rock while I was around 15-16, and it was around then where I started to hate mainstream music.
Phase 5: I now am more open to listening to music, such genres like indie rock and alternative rock, as well as house and techno sort of stuff. Though I still hate mainstream music.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 6, 2012)

Started out with just whatever, but in a rock/pop orientation. Slowly drifted to punk and hardcore, then actual metal, and jazz was a very mild, very constant undertone, alongside extremely sad ambience. Then some death and black. I then dropped all of it for Silversun Pickups  and developed a hybrid taste for all rock natures. Class and ensembles developed a love for classical, drumcorp, and percussion music. Nowadays it's everything, almost literally. I prefer experimental rock genres (dream pop, post rock, and electro hybrids with heavy ambience influence, stuff of that nature) and SO MUCH CLASSICAL. I've got joy for the fathers of classical, however the Romantic and Modern composers are the people that win me over. I also love noise and tend to enjoy the almost epileptic feeling it gives me.


----------



## Conker (Sep 6, 2012)

I dunno. I mostly listen to the stuff I used to listen to way back when, though now I detest rap music. Dunno how I listened to that, but at one point I did.

Oh sure, I don't listen to some specific bands anymore, but in terms of genre, I always listened to rock and metal and I still listen to rock and metal. The shit that's mostly found on the radio at that!

My tastes have broadened a bit, but they haven't exactly changed.


----------



## future4 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if I could really make phases but I remember that I started with Metal when I was 10-12 years old (System of a down, a little Black sabbath), then I got into video game music for a bit (mostly older games), after that I started to listen to The Beatles for about a year (8th-9th grade), and then I started to listen to Pink floyd for a while, and now I listen to a lot of stuff. (psychedelic, metal, some rap, electronic, progressive, alternative, and a lot of other stuff.)

Also on a side note I do want to thank my older brother a lot, if it weren't for him I probably wouldn't have access to such a wide range of music.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 7, 2012)

I've always sticked to game OSTs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 7, 2012)

Phase 1: When I was younger, mainstream. No choice. I knew I didn't like most of what I heard, but I didn't know what else to but listen. Keep in mind I'm talking mid-late nineties music on the radio. NFUCKINGsync, Brittany FUCKING Spears, BackstreetFUCKINGBoys..................wait. o-o;

Phase 2:...

Phase 3: Middle school hit and I hated all music. All I heard was horrid rap teen pop sensations and emo rock. My sister and mom made it worse blaring Evanescence and My Chemical Romance in the car. I had no MP3 player at the time. So I had to lose a pint of blood every week through my ears. So I was musically ignorant 8th grader for a while. Until I met my current group of pals...

Phase 4: Middle School again, DAT DAFT PUNK!!! These are the most inspirational motherfuckers in the music industry for me. I love the french duo! And they were the gateway artist for many many other songs! I stopped caring about people poking fun at me for liking game OST's new and old and said fuck it! I'm getting these! I was on a role getting Metroid, Castlevania, Mega Man, Contra, Darius, Gradius, and a whole bunch of other games I liked the music of as a kid.

Final Phase: When I came across Cave Co Ltd and my precious precious DoDonPachi, I fell in love with boss music and got even more heavily into electronic music. I mostly listen to music from shooters now. WipEout also was a huge electronic music provider. CoLD SToRAGE, Kraftwerk, Noisia, and many others were introduced to me by the prestigious sadly late WipEout franchise. So I'm now and forever will be a predominately elec and game music person.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2012)

Percy said:


> Though I still hate mainstream music.



Oh, come on. It's not all bad.

Mainstream doesn't necessarily mean the shit teenagers overhype.


----------



## Percy (Sep 7, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Oh, come on. It's not all bad.
> 
> Mainstream doesn't necessarily mean the shit teenagers overhype.


I forgot a "most". My mistake.


----------



## ACEkombat (Sep 8, 2012)

This will be fun...

Phase 1: None
Phase 2: Pop music Bull S**t! (Backstreet Boys) KILL ME!
Phase 3: Video Game Movie soundtracks (Mortal Kombat and Resident Evil movie ST)
Phase 4: Classic Rock (Tom Petty) and Nu-Rock (Incubus)
(Back to Phase 3 and more into)
Phase 5: Evolving from phase 3, to Industrial Metal (Fear Factory)
Phase 6: Nu-Alt Metal (Slipknot)
Phase 7: Alt Rock (Three Days Grace, 3 Doors Down, Breaking Benjamin)
(Back to phase 5, then jump to 7)
Phase 8: Nu-Metal (Korn, Linkin Park)
Phase 9: Classic Metal (Ozzy, Dio)
Phase 10: Soft Rock (Poets of the Fall)
Phase 11: Alt-Grove Metal (Disturbed, Five Finger Death Punch)
Phase 12: Hard-Alt Rock (Stone Sour, Three Days Grace, Breaking Benjamin)
Current Phase: Any metal with samples at all (Slipknot, Fear Factory, Sybreed, Ozzy, Dio)

Yeah that changed a lot. Plus I go back from time to time, but that's where I am for now. I know I will expand more, just a matter of waiting.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I've always sticked to game OSTs.



People like this actually exist.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

PHASE 1 // Country, Acoustic, and Classic Rock (parents, brah.)
PHASE 2 // Emo, mainstream pop-punk (think MCR, Fall Out Boy, Paramore)
PHASE 3 // Female-fronted rock/pop groups (Still Paramore, Flyleaf, etc.)
PHASE 4 // Metalcore (Killswitch Engage, A7X, All That Remains, BFMV)
PHASE 5 // Post-hardcore (my old band, Sleeping With Sirens, Silverstein, Hawthorne Heights)
PHASE 6 // Mix of phases 2-5 (unhealthy obsession with ADTR)
PHASE 7 // Hardcore, punk (Counterparts, Verse, Have Heart, Four Year Strong)
PHASE 8 // Melodic hardcore/pop-punk (FYS, ADTR)
PHASE 9 // Pop-punk (The Story So Far, The Wonder Years, Broadside, etc.) -current phase-

I've had an interesting evolution in my musical tastes. I still revisit a lot of those old bands I was into (even the country ones), but pop-punk is my current obsession.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 8, 2012)

*1.* It started when I was about 6-7 I started listening to mainly pop, hip hop, r&b, and classical (N'SYNCE, Aaron Carter, Madonna, MJ, Limp Bizkit, and the Beastie Boys)

*2.* I then moved on to more punk rock and classic rock when I was 10 still I listen to pop (The Misfits, The Ramones, Lynard Skynyrd, etc.)

*3.* Metalhead by 12 ( Black Sabbath, Dio, Ozzy, etc.) Now I started to dislike pop.

*4.* I went even heavier with straight and only black metal/death metal/rockabilly/folk metal at 14 (White Zombie, Slayer, Bathory, etc.)

*5.* I then I went lighter with more focus on the real beauty of music, symphonic metal/dark ambient/neo-classical/classical/ambient/goa/electro-dark (Savatage, Goa Syndrome, Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, S.U.N. Project, Hoccio, etc.) I was about 15-16.

*6.* I went heavier again in a different direction more into world of music that was/and is better without someone singing. Enter Psytrance/Full-On Psytrance/Terrorcore/Darkstep/Industrial/Drone/Noise. (IWR, 32Crash, Insomnia, N3XUS, Dark Soho, Goatvagr, Sandblasting, Penta, Pskovsky, etc.) I'm 17 at this time.
*
7.* I'm still a metalhead but I'm also the one "who took the small blue flake" I started diving into the heaviest music ever Darkpsytrance/Killerpsytrance/Psycore/Black Trance. Oh my gods and goddesses this is heaven, music for real hard as Chuck Norris listeners. (Psyfactor, Gloomy Phantom, Wizack Twizack, Psychoz, Gorrump Peyya, Furious, Matutero, Sub-Zero, etc.) Currently 18 going on 19.

As my taste still evolves, my music duration has spiked through the years going from 2-5mins to 5-13+mins songs alone. I'm still a metalhead now even liking Volbeat. This also goes to show my taste went from a native to a well international taste for music (all music from Europe is god comparing to the States even Canada, nothing gets better from none other then Euro music, sorry US music is garbage). I've also grown to like musicals and opera too.


----------



## aqxsl (Sep 9, 2012)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> This also goes to show my taste went from a native to a well international taste for music (all music from Europe is god comparing to the States even Canada, nothing gets better from none other then Euro music, sorry US music is garbage).



come on, after 7 phases you make a statement like this?


----------



## Conker (Sep 9, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> come on, after 7 phases you make a statement like this?


My biggest problem is that he made a Chuck Norris joke in the sentence before.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 9, 2012)

*PHASE I* I don't think this really counts as a phase, but I didn't have any particular musical taste up until middle school I believe. Older brother got into ska and jazz. (Mighty Mighty Bosstones, Stevie Ray Vaughan) Wasn't exactly fond of it.
*PHASE II* Cheesy techno age! This phase consisted of miscellaneous techno artists. This was when Stepmania was all the rage for those who had laptops. I thought the song Burning Heat was awesome, among others. Most of the techno songs were quite repetitive now that I look back at them. I was also introduced to classic rock such as Rush and Yes.
*PHASE III* Chiptune phase. I stumbled upon chiptunes through songs by Sabrepulse and later found music on a site called "8bitpeoples". I don't really listen to 8bit sounding music anymore, but I still like making it 
*PHASE NOW* I'm too lazy/forgetful to include phases in between this one and the previous one. I don't know the link(s) that tie the past together with the present. What I listen to now is rock (or alt rock I guess) such as Phoenix, The Kooks and Foster the People...to name just a few. I also enjoy pop/hip-hop stuff but I'm not a fan of a specific artist in that genre (just enjoy specific songs). I'm also poking around the dance/electro house genre for inspiration and some good tunes.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 9, 2012)

Phase one: Songs from almost any kid's band

Phase two: Music from videogames llike Zelda, Mario, Metroid, Starfox, etc

Phase three: Mainstream music and same as Phase two

Phase four (now); Videogame Soundracks from Halo, Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, Super Smash Bros Brawl, MapleStory, Assassin's Creed. David Garret, JÃ³nsi (Damn you Milo XD), ZoÃ© (MTV Unplugged), Enjambre, OneRepublic, Au Revoir Simone, The Muse.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 9, 2012)

*Early child: *video game soundtracks and Lion King music

*Late child / tween: *video game soundtracks and pop music (Britney Spears, Spice Girls, Backstreet Boys, Nsync, etc)

*Teenager: *angsty rock and metal (Linkin Park, Disturbed, Children of Bodom, Mudvayne, AFI, Trivium, Samael, etc)

*Early 20s / now: *video game soundtracks, electronic music, goth rock (Bauhaus, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Sisters of Mercy, Danse Society, Christian Death, Grave 45, etc), random misc stuff that I wouldn't know how to categorize, and pop music


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Phase 1: *
-All throughout my childhood I listened to *traditional hymns* and * contemporary 80's/90s Christian songs*, whose sounds will influence me  years later. 
-It is imperative that I mention that the *Knight Rider *theme song left an everlasting impression on me back in first grade. So did the_ *Rock 'n' Roll*_sounds from *Kids Songs* TV show. 

*Phase 2: *
-During elementary school, musical influences outside the church became more apparent. *La Macarena* was THE SHIZZ in second grade. So was the *Space Jam soundtrack*, which was probably the most urban thing I've ever listened. 
-At the turn of the Millennium, my group listened to *Eiffel 65 *(I had a buddy that had this nifty CD player that sped up the song. Not my cup of tea, but cool nonetheless). 
_-*N'SYNC*_ (I'll admit to liking _I Want You Back_ and the spelling of the name), *Backstreet Boys* (_Larger Than Life_ video was cool! It had spaceships!!), *Blink 182 *(buddy of mine got in trouble visiting their homepage on the school computers),_ *Âº98 Degree*_*s*, etc. was mainstream. I particularly liked *Shakira*'s early stuff, before it all got too hippy for my taste...
-I was meh about most of it, except noted exceptions. I still listened to Christan music (*Andy Griffith *and* Songs 4 Worship *series). 
-I didn't get why the girls of my 6th grade class had to imitate the dance movements of *this.*

_*Phase 2Â½: *_
-I started to get curious of music from the 1960s (due to that *Beatles*'  CD TV offer commercial) and 1950s _Rock 'n' Roll_. Had nowhere to go to  satisfy my curiosity. BUT my desire to learn more of music from a time  from before I was born was there, and it'll come to fruition later on.
_*
Phase 3:*
_-The Mid-'00s. Just about EVERYTHING music-related had urban  influence. I chose to listen to *Christian "reggaeton"* try to be hip, but  stopped fooling myself not long after. I shunned just about anything  urban after that.
-I got tired and disenchanted with Christian music (there were problems  at church that didn't help), as I felt many of its contemporary counterpart playing on the Christian radio stations of choice were  too ballad-y. One night, while waiting for my parents in the car, I  started surfing the radio...
_*
Phase 4: *_
 -I quickly zeroed in on my favorite sounds: *1980s music*_, _particularly *New Wave *and *Hard-Rock*_. Alfa Rock, Magic 97.3 _and_ CIMA 96.5_ were my radio stations of choice.* VH1* (pre-_Celeb-reality_ days) quickly became a go-to for vintage musical knowledge (_I Love the 80s, I Love the 80s Strike Back_, and their Rock/Heavy Metal countdowns). _Way_ _too many_ to mention. 
-I quickly found out that while most artists weren't saints, the rumors of Satan-worshiping was HIGHLY over-hyped with certain groups and genres.
-But this was during middle-school/high-school, so there was angst in the air. Surprisingly, I didn't end up listening to _Marylin Manson, Slipknot _or_ Mushroomhead_.  I didn't like the sounds. The few "Rockers" looked at me weird because  of this. I guess I never really reached those levels of angst. 
-I start buying CDs, many of 'em of the "greatest hits" variety and soundtracks (my first CD was a soundtrack). 
-Mom looks at my CD and collection and says that she never taught me any of that. While not directly, you'd be surprised mom. 
_
*Phase 5:*
-*Initial D arcade videogames*_ introduced me to* Eurobeat *and later on_ *SuperEurobeat*_. I never look back. Add _*anime*_-genre music.

*Phase 6:*
*-Youtube.* Who _knew_ I could find music  there?! From mainstream 80s music I went on to find more obscure and/or  forgotten 80s dance music, looking at stuff from Germany, Canada, Mexico, Holland, UK,  Spain, and especially Italy. Genres like *Italodisco/Eurodisco, Italodance/Eurodance, Hi-NRG, Spacedance/Spacesynth, early Eurobeat, Freestyle, etc*. were learned by heart. Same with production companies and producers. WAY too many to mention. 
-I toned down my 80s metal fanaticism (though I still have a bit). 

_*Phase 7:*_
-I go to my first "mainstream" concert:* Stryper!!! *
-I start to buy records of *12" remixes* and *extended editions* that can't  be found on CD. Played them on a crappy stereo system and loved it.
_
*Phase 8:*_
-Got a sweet stereo now.
-Years passed and I'm searching *French Electro* and the like, but also expanding into* 1990's dance music*, including *hip-hop*. 
-Not listening to my ol' iPod as often. 
-I find this *Electro-Pop *and *Electrofusion *thing to be a hit-and-miss, same with *D&B* and* mainstream Dubstep*. But it's all good. I too am more open with my music tastes. 
-Will I go back to Christian music? Most likely. I got nothin' against it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2012)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> all music from Europe is god comparing to the States even Canada, nothing gets better from none other then Euro music, sorry US music is garbage



Yeah Radiohead is okay I guess also those other people.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 10, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> come on, after 7 phases you make a statement like this?



Music elitists are my favorite. Also I've come to the conclusion that based off of the majority of end phases, pop-punk is lost among the forum. This makes me sad.


----------



## Serrion (Sep 11, 2012)

I feel that compared to everyone else, my music tastes are fairly terrible but here goes.
when I was in early grade school I listened to only two CDs, one was NSYNC and the other was Backstreet boys. However, after sneaking into my brother's room when he wasn't there one day I stumbled upon Eiffel 65's Europop album. That was the only CD that I listened to for years until about six years ago when I started to listen to Green Day and Linkin Park. Once I hit high school I stopped with both of those and listened once again to Eiffel 65's Europop album. However I also started Megadeth, Three Doors Down, and Nickelback also. At the present, I currently listen to almost all country, Eiffel 65, and a lot of classical.
Up until the present, I'm not sure how I liked any of the music I used to listen to.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2012)

kaskae said:


> Music elitists are my favorite.



Oh good golly you are going to love me.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 11, 2012)

*Phase I, Age 14 - 16* ~ Hip-hop. During high-school, all four years I had the same bus driver, and she had the radio on all the time for us, in the afternoons, it was a hip-hop station called Wired 96.5. I started to get attracted to its music.

*Phase II, Age 14 -16* ~ Nu-metal and alternative rock/metal. Such as Disturbed, Three Days Grace and Linkin Park being some of my major favorites.

*Phase III, Age 14 -16* ~ Metalcore, deathcore and the like. Merging with Phase II.

*Phase IV, Age 14 -16* ~ Electronic, mostly just trance and hardcore techno.

*Phase V, Age 16* ~ Death metal - mostly mainstream and melodic death metal - while still retaining Phases II, III and IV significantly.

*Phase VI, Age 16* ~ Black metal, after hearing Dimmu Borgir as my first taste of it. Still Retaining Phases II, III and IV.

*Phase VII, Age 17 - Present *~ More into black metal, still liking electronic, but not nearly as much as before. Also still retaining Phase IV.

*Phase VIII, Age 18 - Present *~ Depressive black metal and descending more into the lesser-known areas of black metal and other sub-genres.

*Current Phase: Phase VIIII, Age 19 - 20/Present *~ Completely indulged in mostly non-mainstream metal. Gained interest in funeral doom metal and regaining some of Phase II, III and IV back again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 11, 2012)

Saliva said:


> People like this actually exist.



Why not?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 11, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Yeah Radiohead is okay I guess also those other people.


I've never listen to Radiohead but I've heard plenty about them.



aqxsl said:


> come on, after 7 phases you make a statement like this?


Yes, why?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 11, 2012)

Conker said:


> My biggest problem is that he made a Chuck Norris joke in the sentence before.


Chuck Norris is a cool guy, it's not that I worship him at any circumstance. I just used as an emphasis and light humour nothing else special.


----------



## aqxsl (Sep 12, 2012)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> I've never listen to Radiohead but I've heard plenty about them.
> Yes, why?



saying that all us music is garbage is a pretty close-minded statement for some one who has listened to a lot of music


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 14, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> saying that all us music is garbage is a pretty close-minded statement for some one who has listened to a lot of music


I was mentioning US music's quality overall is garbage not that the implication of US music being garbage as a whole. That's why it's rubbish to me.


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 14, 2012)

1. Dad's music - The Eagles, The Beatles, The Who, John Denver
2. Church songs - I have been trying for the rest of my life to exorcise these from my head, I'm happy to be an atheist and I don't want to catch myself randomly singing christian songs.  But one still pops out occasionally, even though I haven't thought of it in years; memory is weird like that.
3. Radio and movie soundtracks - 80s rock and pop, spreading a bit into the 70s and 90s, mild metal and folk
4. It finally occurred to me I could buy CDs of music that I personally liked, and listen to them whenever I wanted.  Still mainly 80s and 90s rock and pop.
5. My younger sister got involved with music classes and performances, many of which I was in the audience for.  Around the same time I got involved in an academic competition thing which had a music section.  So I was introduced to several classical and romantic composers that way.
6. College - first boyfriend liked alternative and metal, and some of my cousins were getting into different flavors of metal and rap, so I got introduced to those, as well as new 00s music that was coming out.  Also I was eating at restaurants where the soundtrack was all country-rock and country-pop, so I got introduced to that.  Discovered I do not like trance or screamo; the one is painfully boring, the other just painful.  Not really fond of anything with no lyrics because it can't hold my attention.  Everything else I like pretty well, with my favorites being melodic metal and the same rock variants I always liked.
7. Currently listening to opera for the first time. Some of the songs are catchy but I keep going to sing them then tripping over the fact that the lyrics aren't in English so I can't actually sing them, I only remember what the subtitles translated them as.


----------

